# 6 Baby Hamsters ready at the end of march. - Fife



## debs9019 (Feb 7, 2010)

.Hey. i have 6 baby hamsters that will be ready at the end of march im lookint for loving & forever homes. you'll be giving a caresheets with everthing you need and all so my email address just in case you're Circumstances chances i would take them back at anytime. no time wasters please.


----------

